# drive shaft, porter cable sander



## non_cents (Apr 14, 2010)

Question for all the guys that use the porter cable 7800. When u change the drive shaft in the sander, porter cable insists that you use their expensive grease. Well when I tried to get some of it and nobody that sells parts had it. That led me to the conclusion that most people probably werent using it. So what do you guys use to lube your drive shafts? I know I shouldnt have written that but couldnt resist.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

KY, LOL, sorry couldn't resist!! 

My plant uses one of those sanders, but I'm not sure what they grease it with. Knowing them it probably is not Porter Cable's brand of grease.

Does their paperwork give a specification for their grease? Or, does it just say to use their's?


----------



## non_cents (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes it specifies a chevron SRI-1 polyurea grease/lubricant. I researched it a little bit and it is an expensive high quality lubricant, different from most of the synthetic stuff thats available. Its also apparently isnt sold much because nobody seems to stock it. I think it may be overkill. I talked to a guy yesterday after I posted and he told me that he just uses high speed / high temp bearing grease. He said that when he first started using the sanders he had lots of problems with the shafts breaking fairly quickly. He said that after he started using the grease he has had little problem. So guess im not gonna sweat it and just use the grease. I was just worried about damaging the tool. They are too expensive to buy on a regular basis... ya know


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I would definitely get their lube, that's what I use. Any time, and I will stress any time, I have stuck in a shaft with no lube, I've literally blown my load and had to buy a new one right away


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

It may seem a bit exspensive, but one tube will last you a lifetime,,, even if you have 3 or 4 sanders and sand fulltime.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

My exact words Capt,I have three sanders and one tube I bought after 1 repair,still have that tube from 1999. Dont need to lube as much as you think[just use a finger] dsjohn


----------



## non_cents (Apr 14, 2010)

yea thats what I was inclined to do. money wasnt the issue. It was time. The shaft broke and I replaced it but had no lube. None of the companys had it in stock and I needed to use the tool. It was a week to ten days for the stuff to come in. That stuff is SPECIAL!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

non_cents said:


> That stuff is SPECIAL!


 
Ahhh,, we are taking about grease, and not ,,,,,never mind !!!


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Where do you apply the grease? I had my sander for like 3 years and never greased it.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Joe where the shaft goes into the head,you need a pair of snap ring pliers [last time I did it] the shaft looks like a speedo cable you need to put the lube on it,some earlier versions of the tool leaked grease at the head luckily mine wasnt one of them[all3 I own] If its working and never leaked I recommend leave it alone ;if it aint broke,dont fix it . DSJOHN


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Everytime I re-place the brushes, I just pull the cable out of the sander. Wipe it off with a wet paper towel, then put some greese on your palm, and "jack-off" the cable with it. Put the cable back in, and re-place the motor with the new brushes. 

What happens, is that the cable will "collect" dust and after a time, it will snap right up there where the little rubber tube goes from the wand to the head. When that happens, you will need a new shaft, and a new tube, and of course you will have to grease the new shaft also.

I have my first sander, I got in 1997 and it has the same shaft that it came with. The only shafts that I have had 
snap" are the ones that were used by my help and PUSHED HARD to the wall in an attempt to make em sand faster.


----------



## roominaday (Feb 14, 2010)

Most if not all bearing, industrial pump, gear box or electric motor repair shops will carry that Chevron SR1 grease - it is fairly common specified grease for heavy industry.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

roominaday said:


> Most if not all bearing, industrial pump, gear box or electric motor repair shops will carry that Chevron SR1 grease - it is fairly common specified grease for heavy industry.


 Yeah and if ya don't want to spring for the few bucks for a tube of it, you can always use axle greese


----------

